# Craftsman 5/22 IS DRIVING ME CRAZY!



## Foreverfalcon40 (Mar 1, 2016)

Bought it from the original owner in excellent shape but in poor running condition.

It ran ok and then would die and leak fuel.
Instead of taking the carb apart to check the needle and float I opted to buy a new aftermarket carb for $12.

I have had great success with them in the past.

I got the snowblower running which was hard to start.

When it runs it backfires...

Here are 2 videos...





Not but least I pulled the head to clean and check for carbon.

Now it runs even worse to an extent...HARD to start and won't run in full choke.




Here is a pic of the head removed before I cleaned it...


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Did you check the valve clearance?
Do you maybe have an intake air leak?


----------



## Foreverfalcon40 (Mar 1, 2016)

I did not check for valve clearance since the engine had low use, look at the pic of the head off before cleaned it up a little.

How would I get air in? Fuel line looks new but I will replace it anyway.

Thanks for your response


----------



## Foreverfalcon40 (Mar 1, 2016)

Would a compression check reveal a valve clearance issue?


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

i hear predators are on sale this weekend for $94. ( with coupon code).:icon_whistling:


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

I'd say its running lean. The governor arm is moving a awful lot. They make an adjustable version of that carb, which is a better choice. See the ref thread below. Spray some carb cleaner around where the carb mounts, to check for a vacuum leak. Did you tighten the head down in the proper sequence and torque? The bolts are around 100in-Lbs

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...intenance-forum/99218-old-tecumseh-carbs.html


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Yes I have received the carb and it is a quality adjustable carb, Highly recommend them, I have it on a MTD with the 5hp Tecumseh also. May be getting another for a similar craftsmen as you have, I have the 5/23


----------



## Foreverfalcon40 (Mar 1, 2016)

nwcove said:


> i hear predators are on sale this weekend for $94. ( with coupon code).



don't talk like that!


----------



## Foreverfalcon40 (Mar 1, 2016)

Motor City said:


> I'd say its running lean. The governor arm is moving a awful lot. They make an adjustable version of that carb, which is a better choice. See the ref thread below. Spray some carb cleaner around where the carb mounts, to check for a vacuum leak. Did you tighten the head down in the proper sequence and torque? The bolts are around 100in-Lbs
> 
> http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...intenance-forum/99218-old-tecumseh-carbs.html



Thank you I will be ordering those from now on.

Sad part is I just ordered another 2 of the old style as I like to keep em in stock.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Foreverfalcon40 said:


> How would I get air in? Fuel line looks new but I will replace it anyway.
> 
> Thanks for your response


Maybe when you installed the new carb the intake gasket moved. Maybe the carb didn't get torqued down quite enough. When it's running spray some WD 40 around and see if the speed picks up.


----------



## Foreverfalcon40 (Mar 1, 2016)

Today was little cold and while it running, I could see cloud coming from the HG.

Compression was around 70-75 psi

I ordered a HG and we will go from there.

My father also stopped by and was able to get the OEM carb going.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Since you have the head off and are waiting for parts, now is a good time to check the valve clearance and possibly lap the valves.


----------



## nd5056 (Nov 29, 2016)

Foreverfalcon40 said:


> ...
> 
> I got the snowblower running which was hard to start.
> 
> ...


I have an older one and the problems started with the same symptoms, just like yours. Would start just fine when worm out, and run with backfire. When it got cold, it wouldn't start and just like if engine was flooded, couldn't rev up and it'd have a hard time staying on until it got warm.

After it warmed up, it'd work, but was week. one major snowfall day when it was cold, rather then trying to clean the carb, being desperate, I went out and bought a brand new carb for $$$. Didn't change a thing. 

It turned out that the exhaust valve sleeve in the block dropped lower and didn't seal well with the valve (later I realized why I could see a blue flame coming out of the muffler, when plowing at night). So I tapped it back up and the engine was working like brand new again, easy start and running strong. But after it warmed up, the valve sleeve dropped down again and the engine just went death.

Replaced it few days ago with the Predator engine thanks to this Forum and my snowblower is ready for some serious plowing again. 

Andy.


----------

